# Chicken Leg Quarters+Brine+Qview



## the dude abides

Hey all,
Did a batch of chicken leg quarters for the family this weekend.  I brined them for about 4 hours before.

Enjoy the view

Here's my list of ingredients for the brine
1 cup Coarse Ground Kosher Salt
1 cup Brown Sugar
-The rest is just basically eyeballing, meaning I just threw a buch of stuff in there.
Hot Sauce
Ground Oregano
Black Pepper
Garlic Powder
Soy Sauce
Worcestershire Sauce
(I know there's honey in the pict, but it's not in the brine)






I put all of this into a very large stainless steel bowl and put over medium low heat and stirred until the salt broke down





Then ice to chill it down BEFORE the bird parts go in.  For all beginners this is important for safety reasons.  





I got a good deal on 10lbs of leg quarters










...next add the parts ( I did about 5 pounds ) add enough cold water to cover chicken and put it in the refridgerator.  This is when I'm happy I have an extra fridge in the garage.  





next a little snack for the chef.  Some Braunschweiger and crackers





after about 4 hours I pulled the bird parts and laid them on paper towels on a cookie sheet.  I dabbed off the excess water from the top and gave them a generous sprinkle of rub and let them sit out for about a half hour while I got the Weber ready to go





Here they are going down on the Weber with Mesquite wood





ahhhh the smell of the TBS





The Dude Jr. approved! (of the chicken more than the camera)










Thanks for looking.


----------



## grothe

Very nice quarters Dude...


----------



## bigbaldbbq

Nice!! It looks good.


----------



## meat magician

Those look yummy!


----------



## ronp

Ahh, my favorite. Good job.


----------



## fire it up

Some good looking chicken Dude, and of course you brined, that's a must whenever I do poultry.  Anything special in that rub you want to share?
Think I'll throw a few of those tasty quarters on next time I smoke.
Thanks for making me hungry.


----------



## cowgirl

Tasty looking quarters Dude!! Little Dude is a cutie too.


----------



## alx

Good looking meal.Thanks for Q-view.


----------



## the dude abides

I love smoking thighs and quarter.  Probably my favorite thing to do this early in my young smoking career.  That rub is actually a store bought.  I have one of my own (needs some work) but I really like this one.  It's JB's Fatboy BBQ All Purpose brand.  They have a line of stuff.  Pretty good.  Here's a link to their site...http://jbsfatboy.com/

Thanks Cowgirl.  Any compliment from you is highly respected.  Not because you don't give them out, but because I'm not good enough to wash your dishes.  LOL  Little Dude looks just like me.  He's my little taste tester.


----------



## m1tanker78

Nice work there Dude!  It's an awesome feeling when you can take a relatively inexpensive buy and turn it into a delicasy.  LQ's are probably one of my most requested smokes by family and friends because I practically taught myself how to smoke with them.  I've never had much luck with brines so I stay away from them.

Once again, great job Dude,

Tom


----------



## richoso1

Chicken quarters are my fav cut, thanks for sharing my friend.


----------



## cman95

Good job dude, mighty tasty looking.


----------



## irishteabear

They sound good and look good too.


----------



## bassman

Those are some fine looking quarters.  I need to get those on my list again.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rons

Nice brine! I gotta get more creative like that, those look great!


----------



## rivet

Dude, mighty fine looking quarters there! 

You cook them just how I like them... well cooked chicken skin off a thigh cannot be beat and yours looked just right. Some folks peel it off or say it's too dark, I say it's some of the best tasting part especially if they have a great rub on them. 

Good job on that, as well as the whole leg quarter thing. By reading the thread most of us agree that LQ are the way to go! 

Good score on the price too.....  0.49/lb is a great deal and worthy  of buying for the freezer. Also, thanks for the details on the brine. Makes me want to give it a shot too, since I've never brined. Dunno why, just always seemed like a PITA.


----------



## budlighting

oh yea,that looks good!gonna be in the 80's the end of the week.I'll finally get to teach myself how to smoke like the pros here on this site!Nice Q's


----------



## cruizer

Good looking quarters there Dude.


----------



## faith davis

we love this recipe and is now our in our monthly rotation. thanks for a wonderful recipe.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Great looking , Dude 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A 'high five' for Little Dude.  He looks "Better" than you , though . . . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## vecchiobob

Thanks Dude 
I'll be giving this a go


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Dude, glad to see you are still kicking.I had thought (with all the time that had past) you were AWOL.

Glad to see you here and doing good . I'm glad I still have a friend out there and that he will stay healthy for a long time. I would miss the future correspondence , good news I hope (untuil you reach 100-or more).
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Keep in touch and have a nice holiday.

Stan


----------

